# Police Looting ? ? ? ?



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

I was sent this link and thought I would share.. not sure if they are just security or actual police.. either way its wrong..

http://www.thatvideosite.com/view/614.html


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

PVD24 said:


> I was sent this link and thought I would share.. not sure if they are just security or actual police.. either way its wrong..
> 
> http://www.thatvideosite.com/view/614.html


Oh yeah, thats clearly the ugly New Orleans police in action. I have no problem with anybody taking enough food, clothing and medicine to sustain their family during this tragedy. But, these opportunistic P'sOS (not those unethical cops) stealing trash bags full of Nike Air Jordan's, etc. (to sell on the street) should be shot on sight. I mean that, in fact, I wish I was there to do it.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I wonder what the fallout from all this will be once everything gets back to being (more) normal...


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Look at that policewoman casualy pushing the trolly around filling it up!


that is just so wrong!! they should be setting an example..

people see that and think its ok to loot.. its not right!! they should be fired!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It sure doesn't look like supplies for the PD.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

PVD24 said:


> I was sent this link and thought I would share.. not sure if they are just security or actual police.. either way its wrong..
> 
> http://www.thatvideosite.com/view/614.html


It appears that they were NO PD.
I hate to say this but we need to remember that this is New Orleans. On a good day they have some real issues. They are one of the most corrupt police departments in the country.

However, the news is not showing any footage of what kind of conditions the police are working in. This disaster has been going on for almost a week. How many hours a day are they working? Were do they Sleep? Does the Police radio system work? 
They are working under the worst conditions this country has ever seen.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP Photo/Eric Gay
A New Orleans police officer keeps watch over a section of the French Quarter in New Orleans, Thursday, Sept. 1, 2005. Officials called for a mandatory evacuation of the city, but many residents remained in the city and had to be rescued from flooded homes and hotels and remain in the city awaiting a way out.









AP Photo/Dave Martin
A Rite Aid Drug Store in New Orleans had it's front door pried open by someone driving a forklift on Wednesday, Aug. 31, 2005. Police officers came by a short time later and stopped at the drug store but did little to stop the looters who were taking food from the store.









AP Photo/Dave Martin
Looters drive off with a trunk full of beer after raiding a Rite Aid Drug Store in New Orleans on Wednesday, Aug. 31, 2005. Police officers came by a short time later and stopped at the drug store which had been forced open by someone driving a fork lift truck but did little to stop the looters who were taking food from the store.









AP Photo/Austin American-Statesman, Matt Rouke
Now Orleans Police officer J.J. Jacob guards the entrance to a drug store on Canal St. Tuesday, Aug. 30, 2005, in New Orleans. Officers and others were inside the store gathering food and medical supplies for sick persons at a hotel.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

My favorite line "I'm looking out for looters"....haha my ass. Think any of them will get in trouble later down the road?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*"New Orleans Police officer J.J. Jacob guards the entrance to a drug store on Canal St. Tuesday, Aug. 30, 2005, in New Orleans. Officers and others were inside the store gathering food and medical supplies for sick persons at a hotel."*

*The quote above, in a time of crisis and calamity is 100% ethical and proper. Cops going into a Wal-Mart to get a dry pair of boots or some clean drawers or food water during a disaster like this is legitimate.*

*But anyone profiting from this, especially sworn officers, who are trained, qualified, and better educated than most of those in the lower socio-economic level is abominable.*

*The saying someone with nothing has nothing to lose. So the idea of those living in a shanty shack and who loot can be rationalized to some degree. But why would you jeopardize a good career and your reputation for a couple of grand worth of CD's, clothes, and TV's. If I live to be a 100 I'll never get people....*


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

NO PD didn't get the title "most currupt police in the country" by accident, nor does it go away with the arrest of a few and a new chief!!


With that said, its a sad situation down there, so we can't judge everyone based on a just a news report.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Gather clothing and distribute it to refugees who have nothing but what they're wearing = good.
> Gather clothing and squirrel it away for later = kick ass through shoulder blades.


Anybody consider that maybe, just maybe, these NO police officers were doing exactly what is necessary under the situation? They need dry clothes, they need dry shoes. I didn't see one single piece of non-essencial items in any of the PO's carts. I saw shoes, and underwear. What?? You think that the NOPD officers have dry clean homes to go back to? They're in the same situation as the rest of the citizens around. I heard someone on TV today also say that the Gov't can legally confiscate privately owned items for use during an emergency like this. Alternatively, perhaps they were picking up stuff to distribute to the refuges in thier districts. If I saw a cop driving a cart with a TV, or stereo or something non-essencial like that, then I would probably get a little concerned.

Are they doing it? I'm sure some small percentage of NO PD officers are in fact looting. But the media exists for one reason only... to sell advertising. People tune in to hear stories with headlines like "Cops Raid Walmart" or "Police Join Looters". How quickly we turn our backs on our bretheren in New Orleans... based on a one sided "expose" by network news.

:sb:


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, well take your uniform off if your gonna loot for "essential" items.
Remember, this situation will stabilize, and when it does the citizens of Nawlins are going to remember what they saw and what the police did and didn't do. Its hard for me to believe the cops were getting the clothing for refugees in there district. If they were, why wouldn't they just articulate that. I think they were using their position to its advantage and *not* doing there job.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Bar - I agree with you. The items in the 2cd female officers "cart" were not simply boots, water and clean pants. They were up to no good, that was clear...


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

The best comment I heard about the whole NO situation is about the kid carrying the plasma TV, in waist high water. Where is he going to plug it in?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Well unless you are there to see for yourself you don't know shit!!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Macop said:


> Well unless you are there to see for yourself you don't know shit!!


What a clever retort.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

If you're not there to see it all you see is what the media is sending up as images. No, I cannot explain why the woman cop acted stupid when she was approached by the camera, but they had Walmart permission to take from that store.

Now, I've posted two articles below... yes, there is looting, yes it's bad, but NO the COPS are NOT participating. Two articles, two times its mentioned that the police can take what they want because they have PERMISSION from WALMART.

Read this (pay attention specifically to where I added bold and underline, k?)

*New Orleans police ordered to stop saving lives and start saving property*

*By Patrick Martin
1 September 2005*

*Back to screen version** | Send this link by email | Email the author*

New Orleans Mayor Ray Nagin ordered nearly the entire active police force in the flood-ravaged city to abandon rescue operations Wednesday night and focus on efforts to halt looting. The decision came in response to mounting pressure from sensationalized media coverage which is increasingly placing emphasis on the property damage done by looters, suggesting that it has become nearly as significant a social problem as the virtual destruction of the city by Hurricane Katrina.

Nagin said that looters "are starting to get closer to heavily populated areas-hotels, hospitals, and we're going to stop it right now." He assigned 1,500 police to anti-looting duty. The Associated Press reported, "The number of officers called off the search-and-rescue mission amounts to virtually the entire police force in New Orleans."

The order came only hours after Nagin warned that the death toll in New Orleans might rise to the "thousands" once the bodies of those trapped in their homes by the flood waters begin to be recovered. Thousands of people have been rescued from rooftops and attics over the past two days, but efforts to save other survivors will be drastically curtailed as a result of the new focus on saving property.

Louisiana Governor Kathleen Blanco said she would order National Guardsmen redeployed to stop looters as soon as federal emergency personnel were on scene to take over evacuations and rescues. "We will restore law and order," the Democratic governor declared. "What angers me the most is that disasters like this often bring out the worst in people. I will not tolerate this kind of behavior."

The media focus on the looting escalated throughout Wednesday, with the cable television networks, in particular, broadcasting and rebroadcasting the same footage of looters, mainly young black people, emerging from flood-damaged stores, goods in hand.

There is a definite social significance to such coverage, which grossly distorts the reality of the worst natural disaster in American history. It demonstrates that under the profit system, private property counts for far more than human life.

The sensationalized press coverage has an obvious political purpose: to demonize the victims of Hurricane Katrina and whip up the basest sentiments, including racism. In this way, the media helps justify the policy already decided on by the American ruling class and the Bush administration-to carry out only the most perfunctory recovery efforts and leave the vast majority of working class victims of the catastrophe to fend for themselves.

It is noteworthy that only 12 hours before he ordered the police mobilization, Mayor Nagin brusquely rejected a question about looting from Matt Lauer, host of NBC's _Today_ program, telling him the media was grossly exaggerating the significance of a relative handful of people taking television sets and other electronic goods. The bulk of the "theft," he pointed out, was desperate people taking food, bottled water and clothing to meet their immediate needs.

In a subsequent press interview, Nagin said, "It's really difficult because my opinion of the looting is it started with people running out of food, and you can't really argue with that too much. Then it escalated to this kind of mass chaos where people are taking electronic stuff and all that."

A report in Wednesday's _New York Times_ confirmed this account, describing the scene at the Super Wal-Mart on Tchoupitoulas Street in the Lower Garden District of New Orleans, _*where dozens of people were taking goods from the store with the consent of both the store management and local police and firefighters.*_ The store initially opened its doors to supply food to the rescue workers, but was then invaded by local residents, most of them in search of food and clothing.

One woman, accompanied by her teenage daughter, told the _Times_, "Ain't nobody stealing anything. *They said, 'Take what you need,' because the levee is a-busting. It's about to flood and everything is going to be ruined anyway."* A young man told the newspaper, "We need clothes and food. The police are letting everybody go in and get what they need. They're not letting you get TV's and stuff, but the people are overpowering them."

Like all such events, the hurricane disaster has an enormous social component, revealing what American society is made of. Contrary to Governor Blanco, however, the "worst in people" is shown in the lack of preparation by the authorities and their relative indifference to the suffering inflicted on several million people by the high winds, storm surge and flooding.

When it comes to theft, the looting of consumer goods from a few retail stores in impoverished New Orleans can hardly compare with the profiteering already under way on the part of big business. The price-gouging on gasoline sales alone-the retail price has jumped $1 a gallon in some areas-has robbed billions of dollars from working people all over the United States. But no oil company executives or gasoline distributors are being vilified on the media, let alone hunted down by police and National Guardsmen.

Or how about this one...

Police, residents loot New Orleans stores after storm 


Knight Ridder Newspapers 
Published Wednesday, August 31, 2005

NEW ORLEANS - At first it just seemed that the Wal-Mart in New Orleans' Lower Garden District was doing a very brisk post-hurricane business yesterday: The parking lot was full; people were leaving with brimming baskets; and city police and firefighters were there as if to oversee it all.

But people weren't going through the front door. They were squeezing between boards meant to protect the now-shattered glass from Hurricane Katrina's winds. One man was packing his van so full of computers, televisions and DVD players that he had trouble closing the rear doors. One woman was carrying three jugs of laundry detergent in a city with no power to run a washer.

As in other cities devastated by Hurricane Katrina, as in so many past disasters elsewhere when crisis and chaos have replaced order and normalcy, an already beleaguered New Orleans was beset by looters.

The widespread plundering started before Katrina had finished its onslaught yesterday. That afternoon, looters broke into an emptied sporting goods warehouse in Mid-City, a grocery store in Treme and a hardware center. In one instance, witnesses said, police were called but did nothing until one man shot another.

People said they'd heard that Wal-Mart had opened its doors to provide supplies for law enforcement agencies sheltering the 10,000-plus people in the Louisiana Superdome.* A Wal-Mart spokeswoman, Sharon Weber, said that law enforcement, emergency management teams and relief agencies have "unwritten permission" to help themselves to whatever they need from Wal-Mart stores in times of crisis but that standard procedure is for the police or aid officials to "leave us a list of what they take, so they can pay us later." *

At the Lower Garden District Wal-Mart, among the items seen being loaded into police cars were dozens of T-shirts, DVDs and dog food.

But when law enforcement officials went to get their goods, others - people of all ages and races - followed. "They just came, and no one could stop them," said David Brown, 38, a Port of New Orleans employee.

Brown and a co-worker were filling their vehicle with dozens and dozens of canned goods - stews and chilis and Spaghetti-O's. Brown said the food would be used to feed the port's police and its employees, many of whom, such as him, had worked nonstop since Saturday.

They were only taking essentials, he said, although a copy of Queen Latifah's "Beauty Shop" movie had apparently made that list.

Brown said the work showed no sign of easing up soon.

"It's pretty bad," he said, "They've been calling for body bags all day."

Most streets in New Orleans were empty yesterday except for the hub around the Wal-Mart, in a section of the city that remained dry. People were everywhere; in cars and trucks, pushing goods in carts and baby carriages, dragging full trash cans and laundry baskets. The steady stream of cars caused a traffic jam on the streets near the store - the type of traffic jam last seen here when people tried to evacuate.

"Is everything free?" asked a woman who pulled up in a red car. Hearing "yes," she started to chant, "TV! TV! TV!"

Inside, a teenage boy held up a pair of blue lacy panties and snickered, "I want to see somebody in these so bad," before tossing them in his basket.

Another man used a table to break into one of the last unscathed jewelry cases. A little girl balanced atop a cart filled with cases of beer.

A rumor that the National Guard had arrived sent people running toward the store's exit, shouting, "Come on! Come on!" But no one put down any merchandise, and the Guard rumor turned out to be false.

Some shoppers were oddly selective. One woman said she was taking only facial-care products. Another was pushing a cart filled with silk roses and baby's breath. In the pharmacy aisle, she leaned over the handle, pushing it slowly as she read labels the way a paying customer would.

But the overwhelming feeling was one of chaos - angry shouting, carts ramming, fast grabbing. When a teenage girl passed out face down between the baby clothes and a women's sock display, people pushed past or stepped on her.

Joseph LoCascio, of Picayune, Miss., stopped to try to help the girl. He rolled her over, and she vomited pink liquid all over her face and hair. He then rolled her back. "This is" messed "up," he said. "People just walking around like they don't care. All they're worried about is getting free bulls-- instead of a human life."


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I have a feeling those articles will be debunked.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Barbrady.... rriigghhtt. It's bad enough that the general public wants to bash the profession, we don't need to be bashing our own here.

Unless you can "debunk" the article yourself :-$ Shhhhhh.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

JoninNH said:


> Barbrady.... rriigghhtt. It's bad enough that the general public wants to bash the profession, we don't need to be bashing our own here.
> 
> Unless you can "debunk" the article yourself :-$ Shhhhhh.


Lol jon,

Don't piss on my leg and tell me its raining. If you don't think those cops were unprofessional in what they were doing then I truly am embarassed for you. I saw officers nonchalantly shopping (as you say). Certainly in no hurry to stop looters (which I admit was probably impossible) or most importantly helping any victims.

I am not naive. I don't believe alot of what I read and half of what I see and the press are genius at editing to their desire. But, ask any reasonable and prudent person what not only did they see but what they heard the majority would say :-k . I'm not bashing the profession, I'm just not as quick to defend these potentially corrupt officers(can you believe that New Orleans PD nahhhhh can't be). Perhaps it will go down as a Hurricane Katrina urban legend.:wink:


----------



## spdawg0734 (Nov 25, 2004)

This is dismal, but the thing that really irks me is the lack of fortitude in the City and State leaders , when all hell breaks loose, the citizens look to their leaders for strength, hope and leadership, instead they get a governor crying, and a mayor swearing and loosing his mind, both looking for someone else to do something. I can not for the life of me understand how they are getting a pass on this. I applaud those police officers, Troopers and Soldiers that held the line, those who quit, and behaved in the manner shown should not only be fired but also prosecuted for their misbehavior or cowardness. I know it is hard to stand up when you yourself have lost everything and I by no means can say I have been through this, but I do believe that being a police officer is more than a job and a paycheck, we are that physical thin line between order and chaos. We as police officers do not have the luxury to walk away in a time of crisis. What happened in NO is a perfect example. State and City leaders did not prepare, did not have a plan, abandoned their posts and could not handle the pressure, the people of NO and the nation should take notice that A. you get what you pay for, B. Leadership is more than tv ads, C. This will happen again, if we dont learn from it we will go through it again. My heart goes out to all the victims, in particularly to my brother officers and their families. 
Stay safe


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I was flipping around the cable the other night and had the opportunity to see the "Chief" of NOPD interviewed by 'Geraldo" on Fox. I can see why the police in "The Big Easy" acted as they did...their boss is mentally deficient. Chief Corky "Green glass goes here, brown glass goes there" was a real piece of work. So was Geraldo "can't afford a haircut" Rivera. Did I mention both were unbelievably stupid?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

You stupid if you gonna judge the guy soley on appearence, not to mention what they are going throught.

those who quit, and behaved in the manner shown should not only be fired but also prosecuted for their misbehavior or cowardness.

Oh shut up you can't blame the officers who left, not considering what is going on down there. I don't think anybody should be second guessing anything that is going on down there, its too fucked up to imagine or judge someone else's behavior. I won't call them coward or misbehavior. I do commend the ones that have stayed but when you have lost everything and the people you are trying to held are fucking shooting at you and doing the crazy things they are doing, I don't see it worth risking your life. Get out while you still have your life and start over, prefereably in a dry climate and let the Military/feds clean it up, thats whats its coming down too, the locals obviously can't keep up with it with the lack of resources they have they fucking barley have cars that run and they are suppose to restore law and order without basics like radios, yeah right!!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

And one other thing spdawg0734, how do you expect these people to to thier jobs when they don't even know whats become of thier family and freinds. I suppose you would just forget about it and be a hero, not me I'd drop the badge and find my family/freinds.


----------



## spdawg0734 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well I guess that says it all MACOP, speaks volumes, the answer is to hell with it, everyone for himself, that makes a lot of sense. Lets all crumble and run away, thats a plan. You are going to be a great help perhaps you should just drop the badge now if you have one. Because I would be depending on the police officer in my community NOT TO CUT AND RUN, if that is what we are all about we are already lost, its just a matter of time. Find a cave or a mountain, and one more thing, although I would be worried sick about my family and friends, I guarantee you that I would not cut and run on you or your family even though by your statements you would not give to shits. It is not about being a hero you idiot, its about doing your JOB people depend on you the same way your family depends on the local officers in your community when you are not home. We as police officers depend on each other being there when the shit hits the fan, we dont need fair weather cops. I can see the devastation and can understand conditions and dangers they are going through, but a majority held the line under the same conditions as those who quit or ran away... of course those who held would not be counting on you.. how sad.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

NOPD officers should have evacuated their families prior to the storm, as instructed, then they could concentrate on protecting life and property, which *is* their job. If the police abandon their positions, who's going to protect the innocent citizens from being preyed upon by the savages. Like it or not, when you put on that badge, you take that responsibility. Last year two hurricanes struck my area. I put my family in a safe place and reported to work, 12-24hrs a day for two weeks, like EVERY other cop in the county. It was a miserable and a rotten time, but I only know of 4 cops out of the 9,000+ that refused to come to work and they were all fired, as they should have been. You can't take this job for the free coffee and dougnuts and screw when the job gets tough, thats never an option.

And a *chief* HAS to keep himself composed when speaking to the public, if he shows panic and a sense of helplessness, like he did, citizens will panic, which causes a whole world of sh*t. If one can't handle the pressure, one shouldn't be a chief !!!

My thoughts and prayers go out to all the people in that region, especially to our brothers and sisters in blue!!!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Dont gimme that crap I dont expect anyone to stay at thier job worrying about thier families.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

PBC Fl cop I think you situation is different you obviously did not have to worry about your family while you were doing your job. I'm glad for you on that ,if I knew my family were safe then I would of course be at work following orders. And I don't eat coffee and dougnuts anyway. As far as the chief well I still disagree but not completely some exceptions should be given regardless I dont expect anyone to be perfect. Hopefully I'll never have to find out.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Oh and by the way spdawg0734 you asshole If I did not have any family to worry about or had a chance to get them to safety I would be at work following orders. All that shit you mentioned is not nessesary, I said I would go find my family freinds and make sure they are safe. My post was only defending the Officers there because most of us don't know what they would in such circumstances. Like PBC FL cop said he family was safe and sound and he was ready, able and willing to do his job as I would be, so go shit in a hat you idiot. I won't fault any of those cops for protecting thier own. I would fault the ones who left for reasons other than to make sure thier familes are safe, but them again I don't think I'm one to judge.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Sorry for the multiple posts but its easier to keep track. As far as the other stuff I was refering too as far as the military/feds taking over you obviously are too dumb to realize I was stating the reasons why they should come in and take over, the local Police can't handle it beacause certain reasons, like (Ihate repeating myself) Radios, cars that don't run and probably a laundry list of other reasons. I was not saying cops should be quitting because of those things maybe I should have put them in separate posts, obviously you can't understand that.


----------



## spdawg0734 (Nov 25, 2004)

Macop said:


> Oh and by the way spdawg0734 you asshole If I did not have any family to worry about or had a chance to get them to safety I would be at work following orders. All that shit you mentioned is not nessesary, I said I would go find my family freinds and make sure they are safe. My post was only defending the Officers there because most of us don't know what they would in such circumstances. Like PBC FL cop said he family was safe and sound and he was ready, able and willing to do his job as I would be, so go shit in a hat you idiot. I won't fault any of those cops for protecting thier own. I would fault the ones who left for reasons other than to make sure thier familes are safe, but them again I don't think I'm one to judge.


Well well well, asshole or not, I will be there for you and your family when the shit hits the fan. Sleep well with that, I take my commitment to you and the citizens I serve seriously, that does not mean that I discard my family, I expect my other brothers like YOU to be standing for them until I AM RELIEVED. So sleep well , this asshole and others like me will be out there for you and yours wether you like it or not. FLCOP understands what I was speaking of with regards to the lack of leadership and the need for us as police officers to hold the line in times of crisis (which was my main point of my original post). Once again my heart goes out for all the victims in New Orleans, SPECIALY my brothers in blue and their families. By the way, for someone that wont judge a videotape, you sure are quick to judge me an asshole for expressing an opinion .... way to go brother.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Its a convincing video, and that black female officer saying she's looking for looters doesn't help in the least... its complete bullshit.


Of course I think that what a few of the New Or-le-an-s PD are doing in Walmart is dishonorable and disgusting, I'm just not about to publicly thrash the department, or even those officers, based on what I see on a NBC "exclusive".


And yes, cops who loot are deserving of the Internal Affairs or Professional Responsibility or what ever they call the cheese eaters in NOPD knocking on their doors and taking the shields back. Same goes for those who deserted in my book.


I just figured, with the public bashing the profession so damned much, and the media crapping on NOPD, I figured someone had to take the other side here. 


And no, I would NEVER take a position on the New Orleans Police Department... you couldn't pay me enough to work for that chief.


On the same token, if I were an NOPD officer I would never abandon my duty to the people I was sworn to protect. I would, well in advance, ensure that my family was safe and taken care of, and I would stand the line. 


"General Order #: I will guard everything within the limits of my post and quit my post only when properly relieved." Something I had to memorize years ago...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Boys and girls - keep it lively and passionate, and speak your mind; but keep the personal attacks \ insults at bay. Thanks.*


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Anytime spdawg0734!!

No problem KozmoKramer, sorry .
I've said all I need to say on this thread.


----------



## spdawg0734 (Nov 25, 2004)

Macop said:


> Anytime spdawg0734!!
> 
> No problem KozmoKramer, sorry .
> I've said all I need to say on this thread.


Anytime what????


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

PBC FL Cop said:


> NOPD officers should have evacuated their families prior to the storm, as instructed, then they could concentrate on protecting life and property, which *is* their job. If the police abandon their positions, who's going to protect the innocent citizens from being preyed upon by the savages. You can't take this job for the free coffee and dougnuts and screw when the job gets tough, thats never an option.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers go out to all the people in that region, especially to our brothers and sisters in blue!!!


I think what most (WE) people learned from this disaster is to take such warnings a little more seriously. Get your family out! We should start thinking along the lines of: "Gee, that Hurricane is gonna hit in a couple days... perhaps towmorrow would be a good day for the wife and kids to vist aunt Gladys in Buffalo". I don't blame the Officers that left because they could not find their families, or didn't want to leave their families for whatever reasons. But at the sametime, had they been sent packing before the storm, they would be safer and the Officer would have much less personal issues on his/her mind, they would be relieved to know their family is safe.

And yes, those that are in it for the free coffee and status-quo, or a uniform to fill an ego are in it for the wrong reasons :monkeyea: . Those are the weak that flee when the going gets tough. When the "going gets tough" thats when we are NEEDED the most! we must be there! If Public Safety personnel are gone, who will ensure public safety? "'Loco Diaz' the gang-banger"? :shock:

YOU and your family are ALWAYS first! But if your family members are safe, then you'll be able to provide services to make sure others are safe and to carry out the duties and deeds that made you want to be a Cop.


----------

